# Falstaff at THE ROH. discounts availble.



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

On a happier note. Time to

I would love to see the current production of Falstaff

Tickets can't be selling that well despite stellar reviews and a wonderful central performance.

There is a promotion 
Roh.org.uk/Falstaff code no rhsfalstaff

Stalls seats reduced from £141 -163 plus a glass of champagne for £85 (which I realise is still a tidy sum but apparently every little helps)

I am also hoping to see Seven Brides for Seven Brothers at my all time favourite London venue the Regents park Open air theatre. 20% off using RHS2015

www.openairtheatre.com

Please get in touch if you are going to either of these, enjoy.

(No prizes for guessing whose magazine I've been reading).

PS How can you edit the title? Whooops.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

If you click the link it doesn't work try http://www.roh.org.uk/productions/falstaff-by-robert-carsen

When you enter the code it will say this offer is unavailable as you try all the prices. I ignored that and clicked for 2 of the Stalls seats and secured them at £85 each. They wanted to charge me for the champagne and if I 'm feeling up for a challenge I might take that up with them next week!

We'll see.

Will be there next Wednesday and happy to share a glass of champagne if anyone else can make it.

The last time I sat in the Stalls at CG was about 30 years ago. They used to have a Paul Hamlyn week where all the seats were removed and I saw Don Giovanni, cross legged on the floor, for £1.00!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Well done for getting the deal. I was there with sospiro on Monday and it was pretty much full. It's worth seeing, particularly Ambrogio Maestri in the title role, who we met briefly at the stage door afterwards.

Hope we can bump into each other again soon. It was nice to meet you at Mastersinger.

I remember the Paul Hamlyn week too.  although for the life of me I can't recall what I saw. Carmen?


----------

